# Will this sponge filter fit Marineland Penguin 200?



## Doyoulikefishsticks (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey, its after hours on a website I was looking at for sponge filters so I cant call them. I want to order one but not sure if it has proper attachments for a Marineland Penguin 200. Here is a picture of this sponge filter by Filter-Max. It looks like it comes with three attachments, but I can't tell if they will work.










Has anybody purchased one of these? Does it come with an attachment for the intake tube for a power filter like mine?


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

I've never used them, or seen them used. IMO I'd only use a prefilter on a powerhead.. I'm not an expert by any means but it seems like putting a prefilter on a filter is kind of redundant. I use the little thing's I'll post below on my marineland maxijet's 600 and 400 in some of my tanks. They fit like a tight glove right over the intake which is drawing in much more water with more force so it catches more debris. I like them a lot and after just a day you can see how much stuff they pick up. When you want to clean it, pop off the little intake piece and just rinse it in the sink, takes a minute to do.

http://ca-en.hagen.com/File/Image/m/980/530/5fad7695-c4fa-4698-a591-4bd8e9177c13
these things are like two bucks at most places. small and non obtrusive, I love em!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Doyoulikefishsticks you want one for biological or debris ? I've tried some prefilters on some of those smaller penguin filters. They just really degrade the flow, and stress the motor. If your looking for debris blockage i can give you plans for a DIY one(s) that will cost you $8, and less then a hour to make that work better.


----------



## Doyoulikefishsticks (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Yes, I'd like to check out the DIY plans. I agree it seems kind of silly to have a prefilter on a filter like the Penguin 200. I only want one to protect fry from getting sucked into it, and to reduce the water flow a little.

I've found though, that when the water flow is reduced even slightly, the biowheel stops spinning because the water isn't splashing over it. I tried using some stockings I bought, just wrapped once, and it worked, but it got so gunked up, in a few days the wheel stopped. Anything wrapped more than once stopped the biowheel!

I'm starting to think for a small tank like a 10 or 20, going with one of the Fluval brand powerfilters would be nice, because I think those you can adjust the flow rate, and don't have a biowheel to worry about, instead it uses bioballs or something similar.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll make one this week with the different designs I've done and take pics of the builds. I've mentioned it enough times on here, and another forum to log it for future reference. Basically its quilting template, and filter pad.

Naw it isn't silly. Never think any fish tank ideas is silly. Have fun with it. Even if ideas come out **** or useless it can be fun, and adds experience to yourself. I'm a diy whore, keeps me busy as my brain never shuts off 

I have a lot of moss in my tanks so it helps block it, use as fry guards, shrimp guards. You have a purpose, it then has a purpose


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Going to be a small delay. I had to clear out my basement, and my tanks this weekend for a few days. I'm switching from oil heating system to a natural gas+solar system, they start work today. Once they're done, and my fish room back together I'll make it.


----------



## Doyoulikefishsticks (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey, thanks for heads up, its totally cool man though, take your time. No rush because i'm using a breeder cage for the fry, and i think in about a week they'll be good to go in the tank, no sponge filter needed, but I'll still probably put a stalking over it just in case.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, all my fish are still in tote tanks at the moment. I have the new heating system installed, just waiting for them to remove the old oil tank this Saturday morning so i can put my little fish room back together. I had $788 worth of oil put in 2 thursdays ago, the tank decided to bust during the day friday, massive oil leak all over my basement. Had the fire dept, and oil company over til 2am, $800- to pump it out, $150 for a temp. 50 gal drum with oil hooked up, and decided over the course of a week this would be the best time to switch over to gas. After they remove the tank, i'm going to build a new wood rack system against the wall the oil tank was. After that is built (hopefully a 1 day job) going to put the tanks back up.

Yeah stocking helps. i always get a weird look when people come over and see pantyhose in one of my supply bins lol


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I swear to all things holy i'll do this soon lol. It's been stupid busy on the weekends for me, but also have another cheap suggestion. Shrimp tank filter gaurds. I'll PM you a link to a guy i know locally that makes them out of 316 stainless steel for eheims


----------

